# Lungworm - Advocate??



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi all - My Vet has recommended that I use Advocate for Henry as they have seen quite a few cases of lungworm recently. 

I usually use Frontline and Drontal - can I ask if anyone uses the Advocate instead and how often?

I really don't like the idea of keep putting chemicals onto Henry, but then again, don't like the idea of lungworm either!! I keep hearing radio warnings about lungworm and apparently dogs can get it from eating grass as well as slugs and snails and Henry does eat grass sometimes. I also have two rabbits and there are always slugs around the bottom of their hutch.

Any views anyone? Thanks!


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I use Advocate and Drontal. Advocate is every month, we do it on 12th of each month. Drontal is as normal every 3 months  Just don't use the Frontline... You need to use Drontal as well, as Adovcate doesn't cover Tapeworm.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Advocate and a cheaper than drontal substitute. I live in an area where there have been cases of lungworm and won't take the risk, so would recommend it if you live in an area too.

The Advocate is monthly and the drontal every 3 months (advocate doesn't cover tape worm, hence needing to use another wormer too).

I never use them at the same time though and would give at least a week between.

Advocate is a prescription only wormer, although you will probably find it cheaper to buy online than from your vet. Ask your vet for a prescription and you can buy it online. Some vets charge for this (mine charges £6) but it still works out cheaper to do this than buy from the vet.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for that - I've got 3 tubes of Frontline left and would like to use them if possible. Could I alternate them until they're used up - don't really want to waste them.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I buy Advocate online, and you don't need a prescription. Can't honestly remember the website so will find it.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> I buy Advocate online, and you don't need a prescription. Can't honestly remember the website so will find it.


Really? It's currently a prescription only medicine, so not sure how they get round that. Would be interested to know where from though


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

rocco33 said:


> Really? It's currently a prescription only medicine, so not sure how they get round that. Would be interested to know where from though


Yes i would like to know too... as having 5 dogs it would save me some ££ if i could get it on line without prescription


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> Yes i would like to know too... as having 5 dogs it would save me some ££ if i could get it on line without prescription


Yes, although to be fair, my vet only charges me once (£6) for several prescriptions (they fall into two different size categories) and I get 6 months worth, so not a huge saving.

The other thing that would bother me would be where these medicines come from. The internet is open to abuse and I've heard about cases where people have bought medicines/vits etc online and they are imitations. Because of that I don't think I'd bother. Wouldn't want to take the risk.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

rocco33 said:


> Yes, although to be fair, my vet only charges me once (£6) for several prescriptions (they fall into two different size categories) and I get 6 months worth, so not a huge saving.
> 
> The other thing that would bother me would be where these medicines come from. The internet is open to abuse and I've heard about cases where people have bought medicines/vits etc online and they are imitations. Because of that I don't think I'd bother. Wouldn't want to take the risk.


OMG i think i will stick to getting it from my vet...... you are right not worth the risk is it


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

It's one that I got given from Holly's breeder. I seem to have lost it, but I did pass it onto Maiisku, so will ask her 

I buy 6 months supply for around £18 I think.

ETA - site

oh, site is down atm


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> OMG i think i will stick to getting it from my vet...... you are right not worth the risk is it


For me, it's worth getting it online from a reputable supplier (I use vetuk) and it saves me quite a bit compared to what my vets charge, but I don't think it's worth getting it from a supplier that is not asking for a prescription as it puts a big question mark on what you are getting.


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

My three have Advocate and I use another worner every three months. I get mine from the vets as we have joined their vet plan making it easier.

Val xx


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Advocate and Panacur liquid is what I use as getting Rupert to take a tablet is like asking the OH to eat sweetcorn! Fights, spitting and a sulk for about 3 hours!

I was considering stopping the advocate though and using a herbal flea/tick remedy and then topping up on advocate once every 3 months. I've not heard of any outbreaks of lungworm round here, but I started him on it when he was a pup as he seemed to enjoy eating snails...

Would doing it every 3 months be ok does anyone think?


----------

